# Static IPv4 and stateful DHCPv6



## Henning Kessler (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello,

Could someone probably help a total newbie with example of a /etc/rc.conf file for a static IPv4 address and a dynamic IPv6 on one interface? I already installed net/isc-dhcp43-client on my FreeBSD 10.2 machine for this purpose.

Any help would be great.

Henning


----------



## ftml (Oct 30, 2015)

Taken from my rc.conf

```
ifconfig_rl0="192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

I don't use IPv6 and don't know much about it. Try here though. 

IPv6 FreeBSD Handbook page - https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-ipv6.html


----------



## Henning Kessler (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi

Thanks for helping me on this but my issue is more IPv6 related ;-). I have read the Handbook page already but it seams to me that it contents only advice for stateless address auto configuration  (SLAAC) and unfortunately nothing about DHCPv6.

Henning


----------

